# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم SigmaKey-Box تحديثات :  Sigma Software v1.32.02 released. Work with bootloader for U8686 and Y301-A1

## mohamed73

*Sigma Software v1.32.02 released. Work with bootloader for U8686 and Y301-A1*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Sigma Software v1.32.02 is out!*  *Qualcomm platform update:*  Added *Read Bootloader Password, Unlock Bootloader password 
and Reset Bootloader password* features for Huawei smartphones 
with new security algorithm  *♦ U8686 / T-Mobile Prism II
♦ Y301-A1 Valiant*  How to connect: in the powered on state with adb debugging enabled. 
Full manual is located in the الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] of Sigma website.  *Benefits:* ♦ No more need to ask Huawei support to give you bootloader password for these new models. 
Since this update you can get/unlock it instantly and go on to SP-unlock.
♦ Reset bootloader password: unlike restoring phone's bootloader lock by flashing or using 3rd party tools, 
with Sigma bootloader will be restored to its initial factory state without any traces left in the firmware.   *MTK platform update:*  The following MTK-based models were added to the list of supported:  *♦ Lenovo S62* (MT6225) *♦ Utstarcom A1033rrcp* (MT625A) *♦ ZONDA ZMTN905* (MT6223) *♦ ZTE S226+* (MT6251)  *TI Platform Update:*  Added *Direct Unlock / Repair IMEI* support of new firmware version for: *♦ Motorola XT720:* STSKT_N_79.11.29R1    *Sigma: Easier, Better, Faster!*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

*Video tutorial for Huawei U8686 unlock bootloader operation*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Best Regards
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

